# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه فوق توپ واسه تابستون کنکور 95

## GUST

سلام
بچه ها یه سئوال داشتم واسه برنامه ریزی تابستون
من واسه کنکور رتبه کوچکتر مساوی یازده هزار برنامه ریزی کردم یعنی امسال باید بهش برسم! 
چه یازده هزار چه یک! 
نظرتون راجب خوندن توی تابستون چیه!؟ منابعم چی باشه!؟ چه کتابایی بخونم گاج نقره ای خوبه!؟
یکی میگفت کوله پشتی بخون واسه دیف !
چجوری میتونم زیر یازده هزار بشم!؟ 
چند ساعت بخونم؟

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

به نظرمن گاج نقره ای استاندارد هست ولی حالا تودرس هایی مثل دیف یک کتاب سخت هم کنارش بخونی بهتره به نظرمن

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام
> بچه ها یه سئوال داشتم واسه برنامه ریزی تابستون
> من واسه کنکور رتبه کوچکتر مساوی یازده هزار برنامه ریزی کردم یعنی امسال باید بهش برسم! 
> چه یازده هزار چه یک! 
> نظرتون راجب خوندن توی تابستون چیه!؟ منابعم چی باشه!؟ چه کتابایی بخونم گاج نقره ای خوبه!؟
> یکی میگفت کوله پشتی بخون واسه دیف !
> چجوری میتونم زیر یازده هزار بشم!؟ 
> چند ساعت بخونم؟


با برنامه ی گزینه دو پیش برو اگه واقعا دل به کار میدی
█منبع█
ادبیات: کتابهای مبحثی الگو
عربی: کامل گاج یا جامع خیلی سبز
دینی گاج نقره ای یا جامع الگو
زبان: جامع خیلی سبز یا جامع گاج یا جامع شهاب اناری یا جامع دکتر کیاسالار
دیفرانسیل: در حد متوسط گاج در حد سخت الگو و یا تخته سیاه
حسابان: نشر الگو
ریاضی2 : ؟
گسسته: الگو
جبر: الگو
آمار: ؟
هندسه تحلیلی: الگو
هندسه پایه: الگو
فیزیک: گاج نقره ای پایه و پیش یا الگو پایه و پیش
شیمی: مبتکران

----------


## GUST

> با برنامه ی گزینه دو پیش برو اگه واقعا دل به کار میدی
> █منبع█
> ادبیات: کتابهای مبحثی الگو
> عربی: کامل گاج یا جامع خیلی سبز
> دینی گاج نقره ای یا جامع الگو
> زبان: جامع خیلی سبز یا جامع گاج یا جامع شهاب اناری یا جامع دکتر کیاسالار
> دیفرانسیل: در حد متوسط گاج در حد سخت الگو و یا تخته سیاه
> حسابان: نشر الگو
> ریاضی2 : ؟
> ...


من واسه شیمی کیمی رو دارم !  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): خیلی کتاب با حالیه واسه آموزش عالیه ولی تست اصلا نداره!
زباانمم که فوله

----------


## Majid-VZ

> من واسه شیمی کیمی رو دارم ! خیلی کتاب با حالیه واسه آموزش عالیه ولی تست اصلا نداره!
> زباانمم که فوله


اولین نکته ی کنکوری:
متکبر نباش!!
همه ی درس ها نیاز تمریم و تکرار و حل تست زیاد دارن

----------


## GUST

> اولین نکته ی کنکوری:
> متکبر نباش!!
> همه ی درس ها نیاز تمریم و تکرار و حل تست زیاد دارن


میدونم دادا  :Yahoo (15): من دانش آموخته کانون زبانم 
اونجا 100 تا تست سخت تر از اینا رو حل کردم 
آزمونای اونجا همه تستی بود !

----------


## Majid-VZ

> میدونم دادا من دانش آموخته کانون زبانم 
> اونجا 100 تا تست سخت تر از اینا رو حل کردم 
> آزمونای اونجا همه تستی بود !


پس ای ول به خودت

----------


## GUST

> پس ای ول به خودت


فقط الان به شکر خوردن افتادم چرا به جای انگلیسی عربی رو نرفتم  :Yahoo (68): 
اگر اونجا عربی رفته بودم مطمئنم بالای 80 میزدم عربیو!
حالا ماهیو هر وقت از آب بگیری تازه است 
عربیو تابستون جمع میکنم

----------


## newpath

اگه رشتتون ریاضیه و تا الان چیزی نخوندین ... و پایه ریاضیتونم خیلی قوی نیس .. پیشنهادم اینه که ریاضیو حدف کنین ... اینجور فیزیکو شیمی با توجه به وقت زیادی که میارین... هم واسه خوندن تو این زمان یکساله هم سر جلسه کنکور که میتونید از 85 دقیقه وقت ریاضی حداقل 60 دقیقه بدید به شیمیو فیزیک ... اونارو تلاش کنید بالایه هفتاد میزنید به راحتی .. با یه عمومیه متوسط رو به بالا رتبه کشوریتون به راحتی زیر یازده هزار میشه

----------


## Hellion

> اگه رشتتون ریاضیه و تا الان چیزی نخوندین ... و پایه ریاضیتونم خیلی قوی نیس .. پیشنهادم اینه که ریاضیو حدف کنین ... اینجور فیزیکو شیمی با توجه به وقت زیادی که میارین... هم واسه خوندن تو این زمان یکساله هم سر جلسه کنکور که میتونید از 85 دقیقه وقت ریاضی حداقل 60 دقیقه بدید به شیمیو فیزیک ... اونارو تلاش کنید بالایه هفتاد میزنید به راحتی .. با یه عمومیه متوسط رو به بالا رتبه کشوریتون به راحتی زیر یازده هزار میشه


ایشون اسم رشتشون ریاضیه چطوری ریاضی رو حذف کنن موفق میشن ؟ عجبا :l

----------


## newpath

> ایشون اسم رشتشون ریاضیه چطوری ریاضی رو حذف کنن موفق میشن ؟ عجبا :l


برو سایت کانون تخمین رتبه بزن .. با ریاضی 12 فیزیک شیمی هفتاد و عمومی 50 ... شما که اطلاع نداری بیخود نپرون .. من دانش آموز داشتم با اینکار نتیجه دلخواهشو گرفت

----------


## Majid-VZ

> اگه رشتتون ریاضیه و تا الان چیزی نخوندین ... و پایه ریاضیتونم خیلی قوی نیس .. پیشنهادم اینه که ریاضیو حدف کنین ... اینجور فیزیکو شیمی با توجه به وقت زیادی که میارین... هم واسه خوندن تو این زمان یکساله هم سر جلسه کنکور که میتونید از 85 دقیقه وقت ریاضی حداقل 60 دقیقه بدید به شیمیو فیزیک ... اونارو تلاش کنید بالایه هفتاد میزنید به راحتی .. با یه عمومیه متوسط رو به بالا رتبه کشوریتون به راحتی زیر یازده هزار میشه


برادر من شما میگی اصلی ترین درس رشته ی ریاضی رو حذف کنه؟؟؟؟
عقلانی نیست!
درصد صفر تاثیر خ بدی تو کارنامه میذاره !!
ریاضی مباحث آسونی مثل تابع، حد، احتمال، دو فصل اول تحلیل هم داره!!!

----------


## Hellion

> برو سایت کانون تخمین رتبه بزن .. با ریاضی 12 فیزیک شیمی هفتاد و عمومی 50 ... شما که اطلاع نداری بیخود نپرون .. من دانش آموز داشتم با اینکار نتیجه دلخواهشو گرفت


ایشون گفتن زیر یازده هزار ولی نه هر داشگاهی .... معلوم نیس چجوری شاگرداتو بدبخت میکنی با این رهکارت .. مشاور الکی زیاد شدن هرکی میاد یه دکونی تو کنکور واسه خودش میزنه .. به کجا داریم میریم

----------


## newpath

> برادر من شما میگی اصلی ترین درس رشته ی ریاضی رو حذف کنه؟؟؟؟
> عقلانی نیست!
> درصد صفر تاثیر خ بدی تو کارنامه میذاره !!
> ریاضی مباحث آسونی مثل تابع، حد، احتمال، دو فصل اول تحلیل هم داره!!!


اصلا حرفامو گوش کردی ؟ گفتم اگه پایت ضعیفه و میخوای راحتتر نتیجه بگیری ... با همون تستایه آسونم راحت 25 دقیقه وقت بذاری سر جلسه میشه 30 درصد ریاضی زد ولی من ریاضیتم 12 درصد حساب کردم ..رتبه کشوریت سه هزار میشه حدودا اگه معدلت بد نباشه ..

----------


## Majid-VZ

> اصلا حرفامو گوش کردی ؟ گفتم اگه پایت ضعیفه و میخوای راحتتر نتیجه بگیری ... رتبه کشوریت سه هزار میشه حدودا اگه معدلت بد نباشه ..


حتی با پایه ی ضعیف هم میشه ریاضی رو به 30-40 درصد رسوند!!

----------


## Prison Break

از الان بخوای شروع کنی واسه حذف کردن مطالب مطمئن باش شکست بزرگی میخوری و اگر واسه 11.000 برنامه ریزی کنی مطمئن باش 20.000 هم نمیشی

من تجربی ام اما در مورد منابع بگم

شیمی مبتکران بگیر + خط ویژه سراغ کتاب های بیخود نرو. به جرئت میگم مبتکران و خط ویژه گاج فوق العاده اند و آدمو خیلی می برن بالا . خصوصا اینکه شیمی سخت شده و باید منابعت حتما خوب باشه و تست کنکور تنها کافی نیس

مهم ساعت خوندنت نیست اما تو تابستون اگر میخوای موفق بشی حداقل روزی 6 ساعت و حداکثر 10 ساعت بخون و یک یا دو روز در هفته هم استراحت مطلق


دروس عمومی ک اکثر کتاب ها به هم نزدیکن. گاج و الگو خوبن
اما اختصاصی شیمی فقط مبتکران در درجه اول و اگه بخوای خیلی بری بالاتر در کنارش جامع گاج و خط ویژه هم ک ویژه جمع بندی اما خیلی عالیه و مکمل خوبی
فیزیک هم واسه ریاضی ها فقط گاج پاسخگو
باقی درس هاتونم ک با ما یکی نیست

----------


## newpath

> از الان بخوای شروع کنی واسه حذف کردن مطالب مطمئن باش شکست بزرگی میخوری و اگر واسه 11.000 برنامه ریزی کنی مطمئن باش 20.000 هم نمیشی
> 
> من تجربی ام اما در مورد منابع بگم
> 
> شیمی مبتکران بگیر + خط ویژه سراغ کتاب های بیخود نرو. به جرئت میگم مبتکران و خط ویژه گاج فوق العاده اند و آدمو خیلی می برن بالا . خصوصا اینکه شیمی سخت شده و باید منابعت حتما خوب باشه و تست کنکور تنها کافی نیس
> 
> مهم ساعت خوندنت نیست اما تو تابستون اگر میخوای موفق بشی حداقل روزی 6 ساعت و حداکثر 10 ساعت بخون و یک یا دو روز در هفته هم استراحت مطلق
> 
> 
> ...


واسه شیمی کتابی هست که فقط مسایلو بررسی کرده باشه ...؟ در حد عالی

----------


## Hellion

> واسه شیمی کتابی هست که فقط مسایلو بررسی کرده باشه ...؟ در حد عالی


جلد دوم خط ویژه که فقط مسئلست و کتاب خوبیه

----------


## newpath

خیلی از دوستان کمال طلبن و همه چیو با هم میخوان ... رویه صحبتم با اینا نیست .. ولی کساییم هستن که بزور خودشونو راضی میکنن که سه چار ساعت در روز بخونن ... اینجوری بخوان رو همه درسا سرمایه گذاری کنن احتمال موفقیتشون کمتر میشه ... حرفم با اون دسته از علمایه عزیز نیس که همیشه تو فکرشون ریاضیو 70 80 میزنن میرن سر جلسه 40 درصدم نمیتونن بزنن تهش ... رویه صحبتم با دوستانیه که بیحوصلن تا الانم واسه کنکور تلاشی نکردن ... بعد از اینم میدونن زیاد نمیخونن ... اونجور که گفتم به عقیده من نتیجشون خوبتر میشه ..برای رفع اشکالم بتونید یه دبیر خوب بگیرید عالی میشه ... وقت کمتری ازتون گرفته میشه ... دروس حفظیم کمتر وقت بذارید ..حتی اگه میتونید درسی مثله دینی و بخشایه حفظی ادبیاتو تا دی ماه بیخیال شید و بعد از رویه کتاب مبحثی جمشون کنید ... دوستانی که بفکر درصد عمومی پنجاه و اختصاصیم درصدایی که تو پستایه قبلی گفتم هستن ..

----------


## Prison Break

> واسه شیمی کتابی هست که فقط مسایلو بررسی کرده باشه ...؟ در حد عالی


کلا من سه تا کتاب خوب شیمی تو بازار دیدم ک بهترین اند

1 - مبتکران 2 - گاج جامع 3 - خط ویژه

به نظر من چه حفظی چه مسئله مبتکران و خط ویژه با هم اگه استفاده کنید عالی اند

البته خیلی سبز هم هست اما من استفاده کردم اصلا خوشم نیومد نه از سبک کتابش نه سوالاش و نه و من اعتقادی بهش ندارم اما با مبتکران و خط ویژه خیلی حال کردم در مجموع

----------


## Mr.Hosein

شما از اولش خوب برو جلو...با ساعت مطالعه ی مطلوب و تمرکز بالا...(اگه دنبال رشته و دانشگاه خوبی)
جوری تلاش کن انگار میخوای برای زیر هزار بخونی...
اگه از الان برای 11هزار جلو بری کم کم به 20هزار هم قناعت میکنی...
از همین اول محکم قدماتو بردار...

----------


## quietboy

دنبال برنامه خوب باید بود
نه بهترین برنامه

----------


## quietboy

منظورم اینه وسواس زیاد برای یافتن بهرتین برنامه باعث میشه هیچ برنامه ای انتخاب نکنی
در ضمن اینو بدون
رتبه 1 رو نشون کنی میشی 100
100 نشون کنی میشی 5000
11000 نشون کنی میشی 30000

----------


## afshar

آموزش کامل برنامه ریزی کنکور 95
مرس: دکتر علیرضا افشار
عضو هیات علمی دانشگاه های دولتی تهران
مشاور اسبق برنامه فرصت برابر
مشاور حال حاضر جهاد دانشگاهی ، دانشگاه تهران

10 نکته طلائی در برنامه ریزی

همایش برنامه ریزی کنکور

برنامه ریزی به روش کیفی

----------

